# Wanted (maybe):  Someone to upgrade Halifax Class Underwater Warfare Suites



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2012)

This from MERX - highlights mine:





> The Department of National Defence (DND) has identified a requirement to modernize and transition the current Halifax Ship Class Underwater Warfare (UWW) sensor suite and processing systems to improve the class's overall maritime combat capability.
> 
> The objective of this Price & Availability (P&A) request is to:
> 
> ...


More in the bid documents (35 pages) here (via Google Docs)


----------



## GAP (5 Jul 2012)

> This P&A is neither a call for tender nor a Request for Proposal (RFP), and no agreement or contract for the procurement of the equipment stated above will be entered into solely as a result of this P&A.
> 
> There will be no short-listing of vendors for the purposes of undertaking any future work, as a result of this P&A. Similarly, participation in this P&A is not a condition or prerequisite for the participation to any RFP ....



But if you don't help out, we'll forget you exist......


----------

